# "Restarting" a 10g



## Spacegoats (Jul 7, 2013)

I've had a 10g up and going for ~6 years. Over the years most of the fish eventually died off and today the very last one (a four year old platy) finally kicked the bucket (right after I bought a new light/hood, of course!). Now that the tank is "empty" I can move the tank to my bedroom and "restart" it. 

A few questions:
If I remove most of the water from the tank in order to move it from the living room to my bedroom, will it need to be re-cycled? I suppose I could keep some/most of the water and put it back once it's moved.

The current filter is a Tetra Whisper PF10. It's pretty old and (from my understanding) on the lower side of quality as far as filters go. I thought I might go ahead and spring for a new one if I decide to restart the tank rather than dismantle it. If no to the above, would this create a need for the tank to be re-cycled? (Some suggestions on a good filter for a 10g would be nice too.)

I like fish that are on the larger size (easier for me to see), but I don't want to overstock the tank. I'm probably looking at having no more than 3 fish in the tank. 
I had a dwarf gourami years ago that I really liked, but I'm not sure if a 10g is really big enough for them (looking around has given me mixed answers). If it is, what would make a good companion or two for it? I understand they're on the more aggressive side, but I'd like at least one other (preferably colorful) fish with it if possible. Would popping another platy into the tank with it be an awful idea? 
Another consideration: female betta with another fish or two, similar to the above. Last resort would be a male betta on his lonesome.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Welcome to the site.

As long as the gravel remains wet you should be okay. I would just drain down to the level of your gravel/substrate and carry it up if you are able. You can also remove it into containers.

Filter is your choice really. If the one you have has served you well, it would be hard for me to give it up. If you decide to get a new one, just leave the old one on at the same time for the first couple of weeks and you should see no cycling issues.

Lastly, 3 fish is a good number but I would tend to go to the smaller side. I don't see why you couldn't have 7-8 Cardinal/Neon Tetras sized fish however.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Contrary to what some believe, male bettas are not all hell bent on murder. Sometimes its the ladies you have to watch. You can certainly find a beautiful boy and try to add with him some tank mates. I would suggest you go to AqAdvisor - Intelligent Freshwater Tropical Fish Aquarium Stocking Calculator and Aquarium Tank/Filter Advisor and play around with your tank size and stocking wants. Its not set in stone but it is a great tool to help get you started.


----------



## Spacegoats (Jul 7, 2013)

jrman83 said:


> Lastly, 3 fish is a good number but I would tend to go to the smaller side. I don't see why you couldn't have 7-8 Cardinal/Neon Tetras sized fish however.


I had neon tetras years ago and just didn't like them much due to them being small and hard for me to see. Plus I can't tell schooling fish apart from one another and I'm kind of silly about wanting to name the fish and get attached to them and know which is which. 
I'm not saying gargantuan sized, but something between a platy, betta, or dwarf gourami size is preferable.



Also, thanks for the link @ the other poster.


----------



## Jaybird5 (Apr 27, 2013)

I recommend that you go to your local pet store (lps) or local fish store (lfs) and see what types of fish they have and pick from that. I would also highly recommend shrimp as they are adorable and are very fun to watch.


----------



## JJBTEXAS (Jul 1, 2013)

If you decide to get a new filter an Aquaclear is always a good option, not too expensive and good filtration. I think the 20 is the smallest they make but you can adjust the flow and I bet a medium setting would be perfect. As for fish, what's available to you is really important to consider. Since you only want about 3 fish I would stay away from ordering online due to cost, although someone might have something perfect in the classifieds, An option may people don't consider is Killifish. They can be beautiful depending on the species and some are pretty hardy. I'm also partial to Black Moscow Guppies but they may be on the smaller side for you. American Flagfish are great if you can find one.


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

I agree with all of the above and if it were me I'd save the water and reuse it. As for your filter is it ain't broke don't fix it. 

Stocking ideas:
Male Bettas are typically perfect citizens in community tanks so fear not.

Guppys would be a good choice but do yourself a favor, buy from a breeder. Schaoling fish you could do lemon tetras, Head & Tails, a few rasboras or white clouds. If livebearers like platys are your thing, a nice group of Endlers and a few Least Killies would work well. If you want both sexes, then I'd go three of each. Five to six male Endlers would be very nice as well. For the bottom, I'd go with smaller corys, shrimp or a dwarf crayfish or two.

You may want to throw out some sample groups and let the peanut gallery comment.


----------



## SueD (Aug 4, 2012)

You won't get any benefit from using the same water. Drain the tank and set it up where you want it right away. The bacteria you need to maintain the tank is in the filter media (although I am not familiar with the one you have), some in the gravel. Add fresh clean dechlorinated water and re-start the filter, making sure it doesn't dry out. This would be just like doing a massive water change of 100%. You will have to stock with something right away to keep feeding the bacteria.

On the other hand, if you want to upgrade the filter, the AC20 or AC30 would work. You could either run one of these along with your old one until it is seeded, or start a new fishless cycle using ammonia.


----------



## Goby (Mar 21, 2012)

henningc said:


> I agree with all of the above and if it were me I'd save the water and reuse it. As for your filter is it ain't broke don't fix it.


 What are the benefits of reintroducing the spent water of a cycled tank, into the same cycled tank?



henningc said:


> Guppys would be a good choice but do yourself a favor, buy from a breeder.


 Great advice. 



henningc said:


> You may want to throw out some sample groups and let the peanut gallery comment.


 Really?


*Definitions of 'peanut gallery' *

Dictionary.com 

1. the rearmost and cheapest section of seats in the balcony or the uppermost balcony of a theater

2. source of insignificant criticism


----------



## jamnigh (Apr 24, 2013)

If you go with guppies, make sure you get 3 males as any less and they will fin nip each other to death, and if you have a female at all, you have a HIGH chance at babies (even if you have no male present). 

I would suggest a dwarf gourami (I love my blue gourami) and maybe some cory cats or a group of small tetras.


----------



## silvergourami1 (Jun 20, 2013)

I would go with small schooling fish. Leave the larger species to larger tanks. I have some white clouds, red minns, and small tetras along with a couple otoc. cats and feels safe with this group. To tell you the truth even 10gallons to me are to small.

Fish need space to swim, explore, mingle and reside. A 10 gallon tank will provide this for smaller species for a very short time. Imagine yourself being isolated to a small house 24/7....that is the what you are providing for your fish with small tanks. A lot of fish really need tank mates to feel secure. I tried the solo act with a small species and it's behavior was effected...when I introduced others, it's behavior became normal with in a half hour.

The bigger the tank the better. For temporary means it is acceptable, or in breeding scenarios or for sales then 10's are fine.

Personally I consider 10 gallons; breeder, feeder, and quarantine tanks even though I have a ten and use it for small species.

I am in no way trying to offend anyone...it's just the way I logically see it.


----------

